# Lamancha Bucklings Critique please! :-)



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Apr 16, 2011)

Here are our two new LaMancha herdsires! How do they look?

Teddy, 5 weeks old









Kratos, 8 weeks old


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Not great at this but here it goes. On the first boy I like his back half, I'm not sure if it's the angle, but his back feet appear to turn out slightly. This is where I'm not as good, in the shoulders he doesn't seem blended and below the knee seems a little short boned. 
The second boy is a little hard to tell from the angle. However, I do like both of them! Again I'm still getting a better eye so I'll be interested to see what other say.


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is another pic of the second boy, he wasn't shaved in this pic.


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I really like that black one. Only thing that could use some improvement...looking at his side profile, in my opinion, is he could be longer bodied. But he is quite handsome. The second one is nice as well. He is pretty short bodied, rump looks a little steep, and he seems a bit narrow bodied. They aren't bad at all though.


----------

